# My Smart Growing Boy! 9 Months!



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

Ronin is now 9 months and is growing like a weed! He is finally starting to look like an adult and is doing fantastic on his work out in public. We took him to a parking lot here and I did work with him away from the general crowd and then moved closer to our truck as he got more comfortable, which was closer to the entrance of the store with more people. He did FANTASTIC. Never once broke command, even when I had people calling to him trying to get his attention, kids screaming, other dogs barking in their cars and of course the people and cars going by us. Now, all this work was done on leash, but I he has come a long way! I just wanted to post a few new pictures of him so you can see how big he's gotten! Also, I did manage to get 2 pictures of him in his down stay right by our truck. In the second picture when he isn't looking at me is when someone came approaching up behind me wanting to ask me what I was doing, but he didn't break out of the down stay until I gave him the okay after I asked the man to wait. Then he just sat quietly by my side while I talked to the man. I was so proud of him!!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Beautiful boy!


----------



## Oglaladiver (May 23, 2016)

Beautiful Boy!!!


----------



## Megatron (Aug 22, 2016)

Only 9 months? He's gonna be huge


----------



## messdog (Aug 17, 2016)

awesome!!


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

Megatron said:


> Only 9 months? He's gonna be huge


The vet feels he may be over 100 pounds. He's about 10 months now and weighs about 80-85 pounds. This is a picture I just took of him the other night.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

Handsome boy!!


----------



## LJak007 (Aug 22, 2016)

He's beautiful


----------



## Megatron (Aug 22, 2016)

Yea, he's a great looking dog


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Nice looking dog. It is a good feeling when you see all the hard work paying dividends.


----------



## randyhernz (Aug 17, 2016)

great looking dog and thumbs up for training


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

nice dog.. looks pretty big.. have any pics of when he was younger? would be cool to see how he has changed


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Very handsome!!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

He is huge! What a beautiful dog.


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

InControlK9 said:


> nice dog.. looks pretty big.. have any pics of when he was younger? would be cool to see how he has changed


These are pictures of when we chose him at 5 weeks and then the other is his first day home.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 1, 2007)

OMG ---Shepherd heaven.....


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

These pictures are more recent ones that I took of him. He's now 10 months and doing amazing with his new training. :grin2::gsdhead:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

A new picture from this morning when we were working on our watch command.


----------



## JillyBean40 (Nov 8, 2011)

OMG, perfection! Beautiful BIG boy! lol


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

JillyBean40 said:


> OMG, perfection! Beautiful BIG boy! lol


Thank you.  The vet feels he should be close to 100 pounds when he's full grown and filled out a bit. We have a few people ask us to breed him, but of course I said no because he came from BYB. Lol I feel like a Puppy Pimp when I people ask me that. :wink2:


----------

